# Future Tank , Help



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi, I think this forum is great :wink: Im posting on the freashwater side , in the future I want to set up a SW 75 Gal tank, I have a few questions. Im going to do live base rock , plus 6 total fish average size 4-7 inches full grown. The Remor ? protien skimmer , Ehiems wet ? dry canister filter, do I need a UV sterilizer to ? What do you think of my future set up ? :?:


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

I think thats gonna look great, although i can't help you yet becaue i too amd learning still. Im turning my 10 gal in to a nano reef.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like you are planning a Fish Only tank.

It is important to figure out what type of tank you want in saltwater just as in fresh. You wouldn't start a pleco tank and turn it into a planted as the fish would just eat whatever you put in. Same with salt.

Options.

FO, fish only. that's it. a little sand for decoration.

FOWLR, fish only with live rock. Putting in a large amount of live rock to 
increase the potential for biological filtration.

Mixed. Sometimes containing fish that a typical reef tank wouldn't. 
Generally low maintenance corals like softies, mushrooms and zoas. 

Reef. Generally lot's of live rock, heavy lighting, excellent filtration, loads 
of corals. Very few if any fish.

Your list would make a nice FO or FOWLR tank. Canister filters are frowned upon in the reef tank but are great for cleaning up behind heavy predators in a FOWLR.

For a nice look and compatible fish I'd think about getting some cardinals. they come in different flavors. They like to group up so the size of the tank won't limit them as much. Then after careful consideration you might still be able to squeeze a goby or blenny in the tank.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Set up sounds ok I think you will be fine. Over all not you don't need a sterilizer. althought it is a nice peace to have. I don't have one on my 75 gal fish and some soft coral tank, but I do have on on my 90 gal coral tank. I had some alge problems on my 75 gal tank that I think I wouldn't have had if I had a sterilizer, but I did some reserche and added the right fish and they have eaten all the alge in the tank. so No you don't NEED it but yes it is nice to have.

Roger


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

I think a UV sterilizer is always a good thing to have. It will help with algea, ich and other things.


----------



## vinniemabuna (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi guys, thanks for all your feedback , I now have a good idea of what Ill need , I make a separate post about fish compatability, all please have a Merry Christmas ! Vinnie----


----------

